# Drop away rest v. Whisker Biscuit



## lbk (Oct 19, 2003)

I just bought a new XT. I shot a Whisker Biscuit on my old set up, but I was thinking about trying a drop away rest. For those of you that have tried both, how do they compare? Which drop away is best, the Ripcord or the QAD Ultra. Thanks for the input.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

there is no comparison dropaway is the way to go. Check out montana black gold drop away rest simple to install and tune and an awesome way to go. I was given a free whisker buiscut and it was like tradeing my rifle for rocks.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

QAD ultra is a great rest....I would buy that over the rip cord IMO, nothing wrong with the whisker biscuit if you know what your doing


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i used to shoot a biscut. goot rest...but there's no doubt that a drop away is more accurate at plus yardage...40, 50, 60. i now shoot a schaffer and i have no complaints.

kase


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

i know the ripcords has a bar that swings away that can act like a full rest (keep your arrow from falling off), which is nice. I personally shoot a trophy ridge which I'm happy with, but my arrow will still fall off if I'm still hunting or stalking, but I've learned to adapt a little bit.

I'm unfamiliar with the other rest, but ripcord is a nice option from my experience

Tator


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

QAD Ultra Rest


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

can that bar on top swing away like the rip cord can???? looks like it's set in place.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have heard nothing but horrer stories about wisker biscuits. Plus I have heard they take toll on your fletching


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

true, they take a toll on your fletching. but that's the only downfall I've ever heard from them, granted they will make your arrow fly a little slower and possibly have to tune a little better because it is in constant contact with your arrow, but the WB is a great rest, I've always loved them, and I think most people who have shot one would say the same.

where have you heard horror stories???? news to me

Tator


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I believe it's fixed, but the fletching clears.....haven't heard any horror stories about the whisker biscuit? Shot it for 4 years now, great rest..add a dab of glue to the front of your fletching and your problems are gone


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

The only problem with the QAD is that it requires contact to "knock down the launcher", which is what you are trying to get away from with drop aways. Go with a schafer, or other type of pull-up rest and put a arrow clip on your arrow shelf, the arrow stays in place at all times, just like a biscuit, and when you draw it lifts it out of the clip. They are cheap ($6) or so.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Ya, I put an arrow clip on, but when the late season rolls around, it seems to harden up and doesn't hold my arrow worth a damn. but they are a necessity if using a drop away

good info


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

See that's why I just can't switch from the biscuit right now, arrows are flying great, nothings wrong, but I do want to try quick spin veins and obviously I can't use them with the biscuit. Any of you guys try those veins?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

man oh man, I keep hearing about these quick spin vanes. Would you people quit talking about them!!!! Sooner or later, I'm going to have to buy some to find out for myself, and I"m going to have to explain to the wife why I'm buying MORE hunting stuff.

she complains enough, don't give her another reason.......................

women, can't live with em, can't shoot em.....


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

haha, well not married yet...so Im able to spend all I want on bowhunting. Im gonna put them on a 1/2 dozen st axis and shoot them and see what the hype is....I'll let you know, the talk behind them does make sense though


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

For me, the whisker biscuit gives me one less thing to worry about when there is already a million factors to consider.


----------



## buckslayr (Jan 27, 2007)

I hate to correct cranebuster,but, the QAD absolutely doesn't have contact to drop it.It is by far the best hunting rest out.full containment,won't drop on a slow letdown.I have used one since they came out.I've used them successfully at 20 below 0.It is definitely the rest to get,no downsides to it.IMO.try one and enjoy.check out their website.Quality Archery Designs.com


----------

